# DELL studio 1555 vs TOSHIBA Satellite L505-144



## Jonathan123 (May 31, 2010)

Down to the final 2 laptops to choose from. Either a dell:

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/dell-studio-1555-refurbished-laptop-04036542-pdt.html

or a toshiba:

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/toshiba-satellite-l505-144-refurbished-laptop-04619490-pdt.html

my instinct tells me to go with the toshiba...can anyone help me on this?


----------



## daisymtc (May 31, 2010)

toshiba have a faster CPU


----------



## linkin (May 31, 2010)

I would go with the toshiba just because the other one is a dell. lol. but the toshiba does have a wau better cpu as daisy stated. The core i5 will blow the core 2 duo out of the water in a laptop, even more so in a desktop.


----------



## sLIMshadyKP (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, get the Toshiba for sure. I don't even know if I should even be replying, since it's pretty much unanimous already.


----------



## bkribbs (May 31, 2010)

linkin said:


> I would go with the toshiba just because the other one is a dell. lol. but the toshiba does have a wau better cpu as daisy stated. The core i5 will blow the core 2 duo out of the water in a laptop, even more so in a desktop.



Woah. What is the problem with Dell? I have a Dell laptop, that other than where my dad dropped it, cracking the case, has been going strong for 5 years.


----------



## dannaswolcott (Jun 1, 2010)

linkin said:


> I would go with the toshiba just because the other one is a dell. lol. but the toshiba does have a wau better cpu as daisy stated. The core i5 will blow the core 2 duo out of the water in a laptop, even more so in a desktop.



Totally agree.... Toshiba is faster, and way better vs dell, Toshiba all the way.


----------



## ScOuT (Jun 1, 2010)

linkin said:


> but the toshiba does have a wau better cpu as daisy  stated. The core i5 will blow the core 2 duo out of the water in a  laptop, even more so in a desktop.



Did anybody even look at the specs of the Toshiba...when I click on the link it shows a Toshiba with an Athlon 2 processor at 2.1GHz. The Dell has a Core 2 Duo at 2.13GHz. The Intel processor will walk on that AMD in the Toshiba.

I work on piles of laptops that Army guys beat up all the time, several  per week actually. Toshiba have not so good build quality. Little things  like the connector the power cord plugs into always gets loose and is hard to keep power to the laptop. USB  ports coming loose. Batteries that will not stay in. Speakers start to  shred and sound like crap. I have seen more problems with Toshiba  laptops than any other kind by far. They have a very cheap feel to them,  you could not give me a Toshiba laptop

That's just my experience anyway.


----------



## ganzey (Jun 1, 2010)

the toshiba has an i5 2.26 ghz


----------



## Drenlin (Jun 1, 2010)

Toshiba's chassis aren't as good as Dell's, but what's inside them is much higher quality. They're up there with Asus and Sony in reliability. Dell...not so much. Dell also has awful customer support if you have a hardware issue/warranty claim. They're great once you convince them the thing is broken, though.

However, I will say that they typically will not admit to any flaws in their design, so if your computer dies due to one, you're probably boned. This is not as uncommon as you think. My XPS M1210 has a flaw in the heatsink design that I think was an error in a revision. The heat sink does not touch the GPU at all...they just globbed about 1/8" of thermal grease in there. It was fine before they replaced my mobo the first time...but after, before the power section blew, it was running at over 100C if I didn't place it directly in front of my window AC unit.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 2, 2010)

bkribbs said:


> Woah. What is the problem with Dell? I have a Dell laptop, that other than where my dad dropped it, cracking the case, has been going strong for 5 years.



Toshiba has had marginally better reliability over the last couple of years, if that counts for anything:

http://lifehacker.com/5524704/laptop+reliability-study-highlights-


----------



## DMGrier (Jun 2, 2010)

I have owned a few Dell's and they have been relaible. I know The Dell computers I have owned have been far more reliable then any of the Toshiba's my friends have owned. Not Toshiba is bad and I have heard some pretty good stuff about them ( I dont think I would go any where near saying they are as good as asus, that was a new one). And someone has brought up Sony for build quality? I know as expensive as they are you would think they are but everyone I have met in the Navy that has owned a Sony (being as mobile as we are we use laptops for what they where design for) has never lasted longer then two years and nothing but problem's with hardware Failure. If you want the i5 would save up a extra 100 to 200$ and get either a Dell or asus. Just my 2 cents.


----------

